# Old Hubcaps Made Into Animal Sculptures



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2014)

Artist does some interesting things with hubcaps...http://www.boredpanda.com/hubcaps-recycling-art-ptolemy-elrington/


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the owl and the eagle!  Thanks SB!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh that's very clever, I like 'em all..


----------



## Raven (Dec 17, 2014)

Amazing work from a talented artist.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2014)

Amazing what a true artist can do with just junk.  Thanks SB!!


----------

